# Hedgie Stress? / Heating



## AlesanaHedgie (May 1, 2009)

Okay guys, so I'm getting my hedgie in a couple weeks, (SO EXCITED! :] ) and I was wondering about heating. My house is generally a comfortable 70-72 degrees, and I was wondering how I could achieve that 74 - 78 degrees a hedgie needs. I was thinking a heating pad, but it could only be in one corner of her cage because I don't have a pad that big, and I was wondering if that'd get her too hot? I was also thinking of getting her a heat lamp, but I don't know what size wattage she would need, I'm using a 2x by 2x cage. 

Now for the stress question, I'm concerned about my cats. I have 6 cats, all which are big cats. I was wondering if they would bug her all night, I'd have the cage on a stand, and I'll safety down the cage to the stand with a drill or some ties. I was wondering if she'd smell the cats and get freaked out, and not want to come out and explore her cage. I was thinking I could put a blanket over her cage during night so she couldn't see them. 

Thanks :]


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

A heating pad it not the greatest source of heat. This is because the air around the hedgie and inside the cage would still be cool, and when the hedgie runs around at night, they're not snuggled up at the heat pad, they're in the cool air. It would discourage the hedgie from coming out and exercising or eating, etc etc. 

I'm not sure about the wattage, though it seems that most use the 100w, with a thermostat to control the amount of heat. If you type "ceramic heat lamp" in search, LOTS of threads will pop up ^_^

Is there a way to keep the cats from going into the room with the hedgie at nights? At my mom's, I feel that my cat could keep my boy from coming out at nights, so I just close the door, so the cat can't get in. I'd just be worried about them climbing ontop of the cage, or sticking their paws through the opening, thus scaring the hedgie. You can put a blanket over the cage, however, if you're using a heat lamp, it'd be a fire hazard.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey fellow WV-ian. 

What kind of cage is it? I'm guessing C&C since you said 2x2, correct me if I'm wrong. You can use a ceramic heat emitter with those or with a wire cage. In a 22" x 42" or smaller wire cage or a 2 cube x 2 cube C&C, one 100-150 watt emitter should work. They don't work all that well with Sterilite containers because of the plastic, though.

A heating pad should only be used under half the cage in case it gets too hot. That way there's an area she can go to in order to get away from it. 

Is there a room you can put the hedgie in and shut the cats out? Unless you have a cover secured on the cage, the cats can climb up and get in. It's often best to keep them separate to keep anything from happening. As for the smell, my cat doesn't bother my hedgie unless he sees her, even when she's outside the cage--but she's not allowed to freely roam in the room the cage is in so they don't come into contact often. I'd be worried about the cats deciding sleep on top of the cage lid and scaring the hedgie at night, too.

Be sure to get pics up of the little one when you get her!


----------



## AlesanaHedgie (May 1, 2009)

Hehe,
well accutally I'm getting my hedgie from a breeder in Joppa MD, Stasi. :]
I'm buying one her cages, for now, til my little Alesana grows up. She is selling
a 2x2x wire cage. As for the heating pad, I totally get what you're saying, about 
the air around her and what not, I agree. :] I'll def. search up the heat lamp,
I just don't want to fry her, I mean, it's only a few degrees difference, and I don't
want a 100 watt lamp to cook her, and have her over heat.

And well, I don't have any places to keep her with a door, besides my room,
and I am just nervous she's going to stink up my room. I'm good about cleaning,
but still. ;] That's why I wanted to keep her in my living room, where there's
wide open space, and lots of fresh air. I also was going to put her cage against a wall, 
with objects on each side, so the cats couldn't jump on top of the cage, if you guys
still think this would be bad, please let me know, I don't want her to get stressed,
and scarrred 

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

When I'm at my mom's house, my hedgie stays in my room. And the smell's not that bad. I don't really notice the smell much at all. I actually prefer having him in my room, because then I can listen to him wheel :lol: 

With the heat lamp, just make sure you have a thermostat, which will auto turn off the lamp if the temperature in the cage gets too hot, and turn back on when the temperature drops below what you set for it. 

You can give it a try the first few nights, and see how her activity level is(translate - how poopy and messy her Wheel is :lol: )

I know that cats DO have a tendancy to stick their paws through things, like the cage bars. My cat would always bat at my chinchilla's tail, but they always got along really well, so that was fine, and my chinchilla wasn't stressed.


----------



## AlesanaHedgie (May 1, 2009)

Hehe,
thanks for being so helpful!
I'm def. going to take all this to consideration,
thanks a whole ton! Hehe, do they tend to 
get really smelly? I used to have 3 bearded dragons
in my room, and they def. had a smell to them, 
I'm wondering if my hedgie will smell that bad. :x
They look like poop machines hehe.

Yeah, I'm planning on ordering all this
stuff from a online store, unless my breeder has the
bulb, and heat stuff available.

Hehe,
I just don't want her to not want to come out
and have a fun time exploring her cage, but I guess
we'll see how it goes, and if she's too scared to come out,
I'll move her up to my room for good :]


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, if you're getting a baby, their poop and pee does smell pretty strong. But that smell usually gets less once they get older. You can also avoid stinky poops by not feeding seafood based cat foods and being careful if you're feeding Wellness, which can be too rich for some hedgies' stomachs.
I also have my hedgehog in my room and the smell has never bothered me, even when she was a baby. They don't smell themselves (no musky scent like a ferret), it's just the waste that would smell. You can cut down on that smell by spot cleaning the cage daily and keeping up on changing the bedding regularly.


----------



## AlesanaHedgie (May 1, 2009)

Hehe, yeah I'm going to give it a try in my room. 
I hope she doesn't smell too bad hehe. 
You guys are awesome! Thanks


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I also keep my hedgie in the bedroom. The only time there's really a smell is when he first takes a poop. Fresh hedgie poop is the strongest the smell will really be. You can clean it up when it happens or if it happens in the night while you're sleeping you may never notice because the strong smell is pretty much gone by morning (in my experience anyway). In the morning you can spot clean the cage, which will help with the smell also.

Some people use HEPA air filters in the room to help combat any odors. Some also recommend putting a bowl of baking soda in the room.



Immortalia said:


> When I'm at my mom's house, my hedgie stays in my room. And the smell's not that bad. I don't really notice the smell much at all. I actually prefer having him in my room, because then I can listen to him wheel :lol:


I find the noise of wheeling to be soothing. Even my boyfriend says it's hard to fall asleep now if Quentin's not over there running his little heart out. I just love hearing that pitter-patter.


----------



## Pickles (May 6, 2009)

This is kind of unrealted-but I am picking up my first hedgehog in a couple of weeks from Stasi too!! I can't wait!! The best of luck with your new hedgie


----------



## AlesanaHedgie (May 1, 2009)

Haha,
that's awesome!
I'm getting mine May 18th! :]]


----------



## Pickles (May 6, 2009)

I'm picking him up on the 23rd! I cant wait  !!!


----------



## rsanz (May 15, 2009)

My fiance and I are ALSO getting our first hedgie from Stasi in mid-June. 

Seems like business is good these days for Terrpain Hedgehogs and Stasi in Joppa, MD!

We're extremely excited and looking forward to our new little friend. He'll be "our" first pet. :mrgreen:


----------



## AlesanaHedgie (May 1, 2009)

Haha,
I'm so excited!! :]
I get my hedige tomorrow!
Weeee! :]


----------

